# FORD 1700 STARTING ISSUE



## George A Zeitler (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello, first time user on the the tractor forum. Having issues starting my ford 1700 2 wheel drive, Temp is 50 degrees outside. motor cranks fine, hold the glow plugs on for about 45 seconds to heat up with no luck. i did take out the plugs and test them and they do heat up. I can plug in the block heater for about 2 hours and it starts right up. Bought a compression tester and tested when cold it was 390 psi on both cylinders through the injector hole. Had the injectors rebuilt, wasnt sure when they were cleaned or looked at last. when I picked them up was told they leaked by at a very low psi when using the pop off test. but all repaired. But still no luck There is fuel getting to the injectors. I removed the glow plugs and cranked it over and was getting a real fine but noticeable mist coming out of the glow plug ports. I do add a cap full of seafoam to the tank. Im at a dead end any ideas from anyone


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Have you checked power to the glow plugs?
Even in 50 degree weather the engine should fire off after a prolonged cranking. If it does start after prolonged cranking then the glow plugs must not be working. If they bench test okay but don't work on the tractor then there must be a wiring problem.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with Gman51 but at 50 degrees that engine should start without preheat. I'd also check valve clearances (.012 int and exh ). Make sure your air intake has no obstructions such as nests inside.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

An easy gp voltage check w/ a volt meter or test lite is required.
Just to MAKE SURE your getting power TO the gp's..
IF u don't have these tools.. get a piece of wire & go straight from the battery + to the gp rail or wires that connect the gp's together..
Hold it on for your "normal" count & hit the key.. if it starts.. u have a key switch or relay problem..
What your doing is, by-passing the key switch and/or relays & powering-up the gp's manually..


----------



## George A Zeitler (Oct 27, 2019)

I did check the gp's by taking them out and reconnecting them and turning the key to the left, they both turn red. I didn't check the valves. The manual say to check them cold and idling motor


----------

